
It's official. The next version of .NET Standard will be versioned as 2.1 - LyalinDotCom
https://twitter.com/terrajobst/status/1034127593719513088
======
kerng
What is .NET Standard? At one point I thought I was savvy in .net but with all
these versions, like core, framework, standard,... it's all just rather
confusing... I'd imagine that being the single biggest customer complaint just
understanding versioning and naming.

Which one would you use if you do a new project, no legacy requirements?

